# Winter Wear



## GLHF

Hello. I live in MN, and this will be my vizsla's first winter. Do you think a coat of some sort is essential? She's skinny. 30 lbs. If so, recommendations would be great. Thanks


----------



## MilesMom

We live in San Diego and our dogs require coats some mornings and if we sit at an outdoor restaurant. We are very happy with out Chilly Dog coat. A less expensive option we also have is the sport parka from the republic of paws.


----------



## FLgatorgirl

I was wondering about this as well. We will be taking Ellie to our cabin for Christmas and there is the potential for light snow. She is the most hot natured dog I have ever known, but I did buy an inexpensive little coat thing for her. She is solid muscle at about 45 pounds. Our neighbors have friends in Alaska with Vs and say they are out in many feet of snow with nothing on? 

We will only be at the cabin for a little over a week. Wondering if we need a fancy coat and some kind of foot protection? It is likely if we even get snow it will not be around for long, although one year we did get snowed in for 8 days!


----------



## R E McCraith

GLH - a V that is working off lead never gets cold - Filson makes a great coat if you want 2 spend the bucks - PIKE has a avery vest 4 the duck blind


----------



## mswhipple

If your dog is not off lead, or is waiting in a cold car for you, a coat or sweater would be nice. Willie has three custom made sweaters that he loves.

If you know how to crochet, you can go to Google and type in "crochet patterns for dog sweaters" and Google will return multiple places where you can order the patterns. I don't know how to crochet, but my sister does!! ;D ;D ;D

I have also heard good things about the Chili Dog coats.


----------



## MCD

I ordered Dharma a Chilly Dogs rain slicker and a sweater. I am going to order her a Great north coat too. The quality is amazing and they take the time to make sure you have ordered the right size based on the measurements, age, weight and breed of dog. I live in London Ontario. We can get some pretty nasty winters. The puppy has had a few cold days where she has shivered and does not particularly like the rain. Hope this helps.


----------



## Laika

I agree with other folks here, an active V is not going to be cold. That being said, snowshoeing in the Mts of Oregon is much different than the winter weather in MN!! 

Laika seems just fine as long as she is running around, but the moment she stops the shivers start to kick in ( maybe she is just having too much fun plowing through the snow to realise she is cold!). I have a Ruffwear coat for her, and am looking to buy her a Chilly Dog rain coat.

When she is not active, she acts like she is in a deep freeze if it's below 65°F


----------



## Capa

This will be my first Winter with Scout and I have caught her shivering already while crated in the car on a cool day. I suspect she's going to prefer wearing a coat while sedentary. 


If anyone is interested, I have a $50 gift certificate at Voyagers K9 Apparel. They sell Vizsla -specific clothing and boots. I don't need anymore coats for Scout. If someone can use it, feel free to PM me an offer for it.

http://www.k9apparel.com/

Thanks! Stay warm.


----------



## DixiesMom

My girls both have tummy warmers from k9 voyager. I LOVE THEM!! Easy to put on and the perfect weight for an active vizsla. Machine washable as well.


----------



## Vizsla Baby

We live in Georgia and I put coats on our Vizsla's when it gets cold. They have no body fat & very thin coats so they need some help when it gets cold. Now if they are running or playing - no coat. I don't want them to get too hot or caught up on something.

Good luck finding something to fit - LOL! Their chests are so narrow & deep it's hard to fit them.


----------



## MCD

Chilly Dogs is easy to put on, washes well and has sizes made for vizslas and they will provide you with the customer service follow up and have the fitting room based on measurements age and weight and breed. My puppy is still very young and is little. I originally ordered small for her but then ended up with mediums after they spoke with me to see what I wanted to do. They said that most adult females will end up being a medium. Very satisfied with the product and service and I will have a Great North coat, a rain slicker, and a sweater. I can put the sweater under both her rain slicker and her coat to adjust warmth or size. Lately Dharma has worn her sweater and her rain slicker. The weather has not been too pleasant here.


----------



## stace707

I live in Massachusetts with my 6 year old Vizsla, Hurley. I got him a coat a few years back from Ruff Wear. It was around $50-$60 but worth every penny! He wears it hiking in the snow or just outside the house while I’m shoveling. He’s 52 pounds and wears a medium. It fits him perfectly and it has adjustable buckles on it and reflective strips. I’d highly recommend it. I was so impressed by their brand I also purchased a life vest for him for boating in the summer. He wasn’t a great swimmer at first and being on a boat for his first time made me nervous. The handle on the top of his life vest makes it so easy to grab him and pull him back up into the boat. 

http://www.ruffwear.com/dog_coats [/color]


----------



## mswhipple

Welcome to the forums, Stacey and Hurley!! Any photos you'd like to post for us? ;D


----------



## [email protected] jenkinson

Both my two have coats and yes like most have said when they are running they don't feel the cold. Easy to take coats with us to slip on if needed.


----------



## stace707

Thank you! Meet HURLEY!


----------



## MCD

Just got Dharma's Chilly Dogs winter Great North Coat. We have gotten a lot of wear out of her sweater and rain slicker lately as the weather here in London Ontario has been wet and cold. We had a trace of snow and frost the other morning. Is this a sign of things to come? Any way we are now prepared.


----------



## Kafka

Here in San Diego it doesn't get too cold for Kafka to need a coat when running outside. However, early in the morning or at night it can get really cold in our house. I just finished knitting her a sweater to be warm at home 
(First time I ever knitted anything other than a simple scarf so not super great but it will keep her warm this winter)


----------



## CatK

I LOVE IT. Do you post to the UK?


----------



## MCD

Good job, love the color on Kafka!
We have just had some really horrible unseasonable weather(snow and cold) for November. Dharma has worn her Chilly Dogs Great North Coat as the wind has just been biting and especially at night. I think we would all rather have not had to go out. Even though I dressed warmly my ears and face did not take too kindly to being out there!


----------



## chrispycrunch

I've caught Wiley shivering a few times already after a long walk or just standing around and the coldest it's been here so far is about -15°C. I hate to be "that guy" that puts clothes on his dog.....but I feel justified because he actually does need it. 

I went down to a local specialty pet store a few weeks ago and picked him up a Great White North coat by Chili Dogs. It's super easy to put on and take off. The one thing I wish it had was some sort of velcro to keep the jacket from sliding up under where it's folded and bunching up a bit. It's not the end of the world....just needs a little tug on the butt end every once in a while and it's good. He really seems to like it though..... He's always excited to put it on and it he seems to be a lot happier when he's out in the cold with it.

I was also looking at some of the sweaters on http://chillydogsweaters.com/product-category/sweaters/ They're kind of fun, and cheap enough I wouldn't really care about them getting a little destroyed at the dog park. The GWN coat was quite a bit more expensive and I don't want it to get ruined.


----------



## Canadian Expy

In addition to the Chilly Dogs Great White North Coat, we also have their head muff to protect his ears on those really frigid days. We live by the lake and the wind chill in the winter can be quite extreme. It tucks in nicely to the neck of the coat. We haven't had to use them yet but I know Aspen will appreciate it very shortly.


----------



## mswhipple

Wiley looks quite dashing in his new coat!! ;D ;D


----------



## Darcy1311

chrispycrunch said:


> I've caught Wiley shivering a few times already after a long walk or just standing around and the coldest it's been here so far is about -15°C. I hate to be "that guy" that puts clothes on his dog.....but I feel justified because he actually does need it.
> 
> I went down to a local specialty pet store a few weeks ago and picked him up a Great White North coat by Chili Dogs. It's super easy to put on and take off. The one thing I wish it had was some sort of velcro to keep the jacket from sliding up under where it's folded and bunching up a bit. It's not the end of the world....just needs a little tug on the butt end every once in a while and it's good. He really seems to like it though..... He's always excited to put it on and it he seems to be a lot happier when he's out in the cold with it.
> 
> I was also looking at some of the sweaters on http://chillydogsweaters.com/product-category/sweaters/ They're kind of fun, and cheap enough I wouldn't really care about them getting a little destroyed at the dog park. The GWN coat was quite a bit more expensive and I don't want it to get ruined.
> 
> 
> 
> [img]
> 
> [img]
> [/quote]
> 
> 
> I feel the same about dogs and coats, but I saw Darcy shivering in Whitby UK this afternoon and it was quite a mild 6 degrees I have a thundershirt for her that I might start putting on her..especially for those town shopping trips while we are stuck outside the shop whilst my wife enjoys the comfort of a warm store...


----------



## emilycn

Lua seems to HATE the cold. Granted she's still a puppy (5 months) and needs to build that muscle mass to keep her warm. But even in the house which we keep around 65 to 68 in the winter, she shivers. I got her a tummy warmer from K9 apparel and she LOVES the thing. I have a feeling she'll be in a coat all winter. Even if it's just North Carolina winter.


----------



## Carolina Blue

emilycn said:


> Lua seems to HATE the cold. Granted she's still a puppy (5 months) and needs to build that muscle mass to keep her warm. But even in the house which we keep around 65 to 68 in the winter, she shivers. I got her a tummy warmer from K9 apparel and she LOVES the thing. I have a feeling she'll be in a coat all winter. Even if it's just North Carolina winter.


Yes she probably will! K hates cold too even at 13 months. She wears a Ruffwear coat from REI and our Chilly Dog sweater is on the way! I figured she could wear that in the house so I don't have to keep the temp at 70 for her!


----------



## einspänner

Chrispycrunch,

Chilly dog should pay you to have to Wiley wear that coat because those pics are tempting me to buy something from them for my wirey girl in mild winters. That wouldn't be overkill, right?


----------



## MCD

Dharma wore her Chilly Dog sweater in the house today. That was until I took her out and she played in the mud and wet. Her sweater consequently went in the wash for the first time since we got it earlier this fall. It washes beautifully.


----------



## MCD

What color is Wiley's coat? Dharma's is indigo. It is quite a nice color for our redheaded friends. It could also be bluejay. The indigo was while supplies last when I placed my order.


----------



## chrispycrunch

Wiley's is just black/black. I like the black one the best because I wasn't a huge fan of the color combos frankly. I don't really love the look of the GWN compared to some of the other ones I've seen....but it was local and available to try on so we could get the perfect size for him.

I like the ruffwear stuff....but their sizing is far too sparse and Wiley didn't fit a medium or a large properly..

I like these coats a lot... http://www.hurttacollection.com/en/outdoors-en/products/. One of those might be next on the list after the Chilly Dogs coat gets worn out.


----------



## Lyndam

Ruby has a Hurtta but we haven't worn it out yet . It zips up the back and she really is a wriggly Miss...we need to practice and I'm buying her a blaick fleece too from kim'sK9 fleeces . Facebook Page.


----------



## MCD

Hey Chrispycrunch. At least you got to try the stuff on Wiley. I did all of mine for her rainslicker her sweater and her coat via using the fitting room on the website and then having Chilly Dogs confirm with me before filling the order. On top of that Dharma is still a growing weed so they suggested I get her mediums instead of small. Her coats are a bit big on her- she is growing rapidly and I can now at least find her tail when I couldn't before!


----------



## FLgatorgirl

Tomorrow we are headed to our cabin, traveling from 80 degree weather in Florida to weather down into the teens. Last week, I tried an inexpensive but warm coat that I bought for Ellie and she is not having it. Pitched a fit while I put it on and did everything she could to take it off. Maybe she will change her mind when we get there and she is freezing her little red fanny off. :


----------



## redhead75

My neighbor gave me a BUNCH of sweaters and coats for Betty. She has 6 huskies so some are a bit big but Betty does NOT like them. She tries to eat them when they're on her


----------



## mi_fiveo

I bought Yoopie a Ruffwear K-9 Overcoat for winter here in Upper Michigan. She is 40 lbs and almost 10 months old. Size Small fits great and there are adjustable straps for when she gets bigger. After playing outside this weekend when it was about 10 degrees I took her jacket off and I could feel the heat that it kept on her body. Very happy with it. Paid $65 shipped from Amazon.


----------



## Rudy

Very sporty and great fit and look  8)


----------



## MCD

We just had a foot of snow and some very cold weather. I might just have to buy some Muttlucks or something for Dharma's feet. Her Chilly Dogs sweater and Great North coat have both come in very handy. Glad I got them when I did. It does not take much for the puppy to start to shiver. She has no problem wearing her clothes.


----------



## Carolina Blue

mi_fiveo said:



> I bought Yoopie a Ruffwear K-9 Overcoat for winter here in Upper Michigan. She is 40 lbs and almost 10 months old. Size Small fits great and there are adjustable straps for when she gets bigger. After playing outside this weekend when it was about 10 degrees I took her jacket off and I could feel the heat that it kept on her body. Very happy with it. Paid $65 shipped from Amazon.


I bought the Overcoat for Kiya at REI- it is a small also, seems a tad short on her especially when she is nose to the ground (normal). I also got a Chilly Dog - medium - it is a little big, but rather a tad big then small. What I have not seen anyone get here (or they won't admit is) is the Chilly Dog Headmuff. Of course, I got one. K loves it! She tries to chew the coats off when inside, but the muff is perfect - keeps her warm and no chewing!


----------



## MCD

Ok ok I will if I can just remember to take the camera with me and my fingers haven't frozen so that they won't work.


----------



## RoxieVizsla

I'm not sure about everyone else, but I have such a hard time finding coats that fit my girls long, thin body with a bigger chest than belly area and keep her warm, so I decided to try making her one this weekend. Here's my first try at sewing...


----------



## Ksana

Carolina said:


> mi_fiveo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I have not seen anyone get here (or they won't admit is) is the Chilly Dog Headmuff. Of course, I got one. K loves it! She tries to chew the coats off when inside, but the muff is perfect - keeps her warm and no chewing!
> 
> 
> 
> I will be honest and admit that I ordered a head muff for my V. Together with a sweater and winter coat form chili dogs and PJ and parka from Ontario (someone posted recently a link). I see on my phone just received both invoices so I should get them soon. Our pup used to wear his sweater on his leash walks only and run naked in the off-leash area. But now he is looking at his sweater (I attached the picture) and helps me to put it on before heading outside. My husband says people at the park ask where we got the sweater from and suggest this was a baby sweater ones. Can't wait for the new outfit to arrive!
Click to expand...


----------



## solefald

There is a girl on Instagram who makes some cool custom winter coats. I guess she is working on setting up a website, but for now you can check her out

http://instagram.com/chestertheminiv


----------



## einspänner

solefald said:


> There is a girl on Instagram who makes some cool custom winter coats. I guess she is working on setting up a website, but for now you can check her out
> 
> http://instagram.com/chestertheminiv


Neat! I haven't met them yet, but they're part of my local V group. Funny how small the vizsla world is.


----------



## Ksana

solefald said:


> There is a girl on Instagram who makes some cool custom winter coats. I guess she is working on setting up a website, but for now you can check her out
> 
> http://instagram.com/chestertheminiv
> [/quote
> 
> Oh, I am in trouble. My boy will soon need a walk-in closet if I don't stop buying new outfits for him!


----------



## Ksana

My boy's new Chili Dog outfits have arrived. He loves everything and does not try to take anything off. I would not too; it is -46 C today. He actually comes to me to get dressed before heading outside.


----------



## Carolina Blue

Is that a headmuff he has on as well? Kiya has one and completely loves it! Going to be bitter cold for us in the south tomorrow..so the muff and sweater will be on!


----------



## Ksana

Carolina said:


> Is that a headmuff he has on as well? Kiya has one and completely loves it! Going to be bitter cold for us in the south tomorrow..so the muff and sweater will be on!


Yes, it is a head muff and he seem to love it! He also tried his new winter coat on a couple of times, but I don't have pictures yet as it was at late evenings (it is extremely cold here these days).


----------



## mlg1900

RoxieVizsla said:


> I'm not sure about everyone else, but I have such a hard time finding coats that fit my girls long, thin body with a bigger chest than belly area and keep her warm, so I decided to try making her one this weekend. Here's my first try at sewing...


RoxieVizsla, That is such a great coat! You did a great job! I love the pattern and colors. See that is what is so great about making our own items! Did you have a pattern or tutorial that you worked from? 

I also have been trying to make Ginger some items for winter. I cut up two old sweaters. I liked them enough for myself a few years ago. I thought it would be great to repurpose for my dog! However, most of the ideas I see online do not cover my dog where I want it too. So, I am playing around with it still.


----------



## Ksana

mlg1900 said:


> RoxieVizsla said:
> 
> 
> 
> However, most of the ideas I see online do not cover my dog where I want it too. So, I am playing around with it still.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what I got for my boy (hand made PJ or you can get parka; they are hand made so one could make them, but I ordered them from Handmade Jammies) to cover everything except for places Vizsla need for their business.
Click to expand...


----------



## mswhipple

How cute!! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## mlg1900

Ksana,

I do love the jammies. However I think my sewing skills are not at that level yet! I might just order some from the people you suggest. 

Oh, what will my husband think?! He already makes comments about the sweaters, LOL!


----------



## MCD

Dharma will not sit still when it comes to putting on her Chilly Dogs coat. She thinks she is trying to help! Glad I picked it up when I did because winter came awfully early here. If it gets any worse, I can always layer the sweater under it. Too busy with the season and work and getting her exercise but will try to get some pictures of the elusive Dharma.


----------



## trevor1000

Well seeing as its probably time for an updated picture I'll post it here
It isn't the best coat, but it was only $20.00 and he will be out of it well before the winter is over.
I really like the ear muffs I'm seeing in here. It already cold here in Canada and I know I won't go out without a touque on 
so I suppose that the next thing i'll be getting him [/color]








]​


----------



## 10000balches

We have 2 Vizslas- a male and female from the same litter. We had the male right from the start, and rescued the female after her owner passed away unexpectedly. 

My spouse was very dissatisfied with the fit of most of the coats out there, and ended up making her own business sewing active cold-wear for Vizslas (and a couple other breeds now as well.) I know I'm biased, but I do think her coats are spectacular.

Here's the link to her shop if you are interested: 

https://www.etsy.com/listing/172187...to=US&ga_search_type=all&ga_facet=vizsla+coat


----------



## redbirddog

10000balches said:


> My spouse was very dissatisfied with the fit of most of the coats out there, and ended up making her own business sewing active cold-wear for Vizslas (and a couple other breeds now as well.) I know I'm biased, but I do think her coats are spectacular.


Nice workmanship. Welcome to the forum.

RBD


----------



## Ksana

mlg1900 said:


> Ksana,
> I do love the jammies. However I think my sewing skills are not at that level yet! I might just order some from the people you suggest.
> Oh, what will my husband think?! He already makes comments about the sweaters, LOL!


Mlg1900: And here is how a four-leg parka (they also make two-leg outfits) looks like, made by Handmade Jammies in Ontario, Canada.


----------



## Ksana

10000balches said:


> My spouse was very dissatisfied with the fit of most of the coats out there, and ended up making her own business sewing active cold-wear for Vizslas (and a couple other breeds now as well.) I know I'm biased, but I do think her coats are spectacular.


Nice work! Are you in States?


----------



## 10000balches

Ksana said:


> 10000balches said:
> 
> 
> 
> My spouse was very dissatisfied with the fit of most of the coats out there, and ended up making her own business sewing active cold-wear for Vizslas (and a couple other breeds now as well.) I know I'm biased, but I do think her coats are spectacular.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice work! Are you in States?
Click to expand...

Thanks for the welcome! Yes, in southern New Hampshire! It has been VERY cold here thus far this almost winter.


----------



## OttosMama

10000balches,


I checked out the etsy site. Can we request a certain color or are they ready-made?


----------



## 10000balches

Sorry! Did not see your post. She has many that are ready made, though custom fit to specific size-weight dogs so they fit well. She is expanding her color selection- contact her through etsy to ask about a color you don't see.

Best-


----------



## Nukepiper

MCD said:


> Just got Dharma's Chilly Dogs winter Great North Coat. We have gotten a lot of wear out of her sweater and rain slicker lately as the weather here in London Ontario has been wet and cold. We had a trace of snow and frost the other morning. Is this a sign of things to come? Any way we are now prepared.


Hi MCD!
We live in London and have as 1 year old Vizsla Rusty. Thinking about ordering some coats/sweaters for him through Voyager k9 Apparel or chilly dogs. Did you have a favorite brand/item you would recommend?
Thanks!


----------

